# anyone need online solutions? websites, online videos, online ads, digital signage



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I recently created Seamark Studios (in Gulf Breeze) to support organizations, businesses, and churches along the Gulf Coast with online needs such as websites, social media, online videos, online ads, website maintenance, etc... and also in-store digital signs/displays.

If anyone needs anything internet related at all... please pm me or email me at [email protected]. You can also visit the website at www.seamarkstudios.com

I'm a Seminole (that could help or hurt me!) and have been working in web and tv/film for the last 13 years and hopefully can help out some of the businesses here on the Gulf Coast for a fair price.

Having a website that comes up in Google or Bing is essential to any business or organization now more than ever...

Okay enough of that and back to fishin'

dangermon

Colin Skelton
Seamark Studios
www.seamarkstudios.com
[email protected]


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the views. Please keep me in mind for your online needs.

Thanks.


----------

